# SF Cancels All Large Scale Halloween Events?!



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=news/local/san_francisco&id=7030963

And the first responder to that story at abclocal is hysterically ignorant. But seriously folks, whats going on with all the Halloween hate this year?


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Sucky story. Hope everything works out. And yes the first person is crazy.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Hopefully more children will go out tot'ing in their neighborhoods since there is no place to go.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

One of the posts makes a valid point. How has Mardi Gras continued for years, and San Francisco can't seem to get a party going?

Don't worry, there are lots of other places to party.


----------



## Masterofmydomain (Mar 22, 2009)

Maybe ani683 is a Jehovah's Witness, which would explain the "satanic theme" remark, but blaming Halloween for childhood obesity..._oh please._


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I agree with the last person who posted there. And I do think San Francisco is probably triyng to find an excuse to cut financial corners any way they can. Shame about the lack of Halloween festivities though. Hope they reconsider this decision for next year.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Unfortunately there are knuckleheads out there that could ruin a heart attack. Some people don't know how to just attend a party and act civil. Of course these people are probably not civil to begin with.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I just left a comment there. Bobdane01.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Iam glad I don't live on the west coast....and I am a wack-o


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

San Fran is full of wack jobs (I can say that because my cousin lives there now). Idiots


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Good post Dr. Morbius. My neice was out there in 06 when there was the shootings. She said it was alot of fun. When they heard shots, they just went back to their hotel and finished partying. I wonder why they waited three years to shut it down?


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Kaoru said:


> I agree with the last person who posted there. And I do think San Francisco is probably triyng to find an excuse to cut financial corners any way they can. Shame about the lack of Halloween festivities though. Hope they reconsider this decision for next year.


I wonder if the City will also cancel all Christmas activities and holiday lights then to save money this year. Stop companies and people from lighting up their windows and Christmas trees.

As for the food issue, all those candy canes, Christmas cookies, egg nog, feasting on holiday dinner fixings, breakfasts with Santa. Maybe someone will insist on putting Santa on a diet and giving him a makeover. After all isn't he kind of a role model at that weight? How many people put on the pounds each year what with all the feasting during Thanksgiving and Christmas?

I love California but sometime it give me a headache.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

When I lived in San Francisco 20 years ago, there wasn't a "city party" to be had.
If you did not have a private one to go to, you were out of luck.
All it takes it a few drunk losers to spoil it for everyone.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Halloween=Childhood obesity? My kids walk about 2 miles each Halloween. And do all those stairs, up & down the front porches. 
Geez, Halloween is going down the tubes. What are they gonna take away next? Our guns?

Oh, yeah..probably.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wait! Wait! Why don't they save money and have all the parades and parties combined into one big day? I would love to see the gay parade with the Halloweeners, with the Youth for Christ, with the the Young Republicans for Freedom, Democrats, tree huggers and the KKK all march as one. Now THAT would be a party. Any shooters could have fun, as one bullet would probably take out various people who they don't like.

Am *I* nuts or is the *world* nuts lately? I don't think a city can really hold ANY party for ANY holiday without pissing SOMEbody off.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

San Fransisco.....
So, they cancel the Halloween parade and party, but have this every year:









Don't get me wrong, the gay pride parade is a fun time, but I'd rather have kids seeing people dressed as vampires........


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Here in the midwest we consider those on the leftcoast, sanFran in particular, the Land of Fruits and Nuts!!! My best friend is from there and she says that it's true!! AND those pictures and their philosophy on Halloween just proves it!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> Halloween=Childhood obesity? My kids walk about 2 miles each Halloween. And do all those stairs, up & down the front porches.
> Geez, Halloween is going down the tubes. What are they gonna take away next? Our guns?
> 
> Oh, yeah..probably.


my thoughts exactly. if anything the kids get great exercise by doing all that walking!


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Hell, I used to walk miles and miles, most exercise I got all year!

And now? Chasing kids with a chainsaw is the most exercise I get all year!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> I just left a comment there. Bobdane01.


Thank you! I like the way you got across your point.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I think one or more of us should put together a Halloween Awareness site that has all the specifics, facts, myths (busted of course), references, etc. Then go crazy on all the social media sites like Facebook, Myspace, and Twitter (to name a few). Then start campaigns that are pro Halloween, put flyers on cars in parking lots, etc.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

I think I'm gonna get hate mail for my response:

"We should also then eliminate Christmas. Candy, Egg Nog, Sweets, adding to the obese, the unnecessary use of power for lights, the "killing" of trees" and most evil of all, the worshiping a zombie who tells you you can live forever, if only you eat his flesh.

Evil indeed."


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Don of the Dead said:


> I think I'm gonna get hate mail for my response:
> 
> "We should also then eliminate Christmas. Candy, Egg Nog, Sweets, adding to the obese, the unnecessary use of power for lights, the "killing" of trees" and most evil of all, the worshiping a zombie who tells you you can live forever, if only you eat his flesh.
> 
> Evil indeed."


You just made my day  and to the smart one who thinks Halloween is satanic should be smacked in the face with a Bible and shown that Christianity borrowed Christmas from the pagans, who also invented Halloween. Besides, if you think one night of candy can make you obese, try Christmas and thanksgiving dinners.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Can't say I ever thought of Jesus as a zombie. Interesting. Wonder what my priest woudl say if I asked him about Catholic zombie cannibalism? Bwahahahahaha.....(ducking lightning..AGAIN).


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

LMAO....I agree Debbie. It astounds me how people make assumptions on the outward appearance of something like Halloween giving it a stereotype of halloween being a product of the devil. I hate ignorant fools who think this way.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

What Debbie, you never heard of Zombie Jesus?!

http://www.zombiejesus.com/


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I really wish there was some sort of clearinghouse or reference we could go to to print stuff off or write up our own statement when Halloween gets cancelled. I read some guy called Wolfstone who had a great piece about Halloween (http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Navigation/HalloweenTech.html), and how his neighbor was dying of brain cancer & still supported his cemetary haunt. 
If Big Brother cancels Halloween across America, town by town, then cancel ALL holidays, I say. TRY to cancel any references to Christmas or MLK day in schools, etc.....just try. Yet Halloween goes down without a whimper.

Not right.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree that if they are going to cancel Halloween, they should also cancel all other holidays. I posted on debbie5's thread about the history of Halloween, and it wasn't the only holiday that has been stolen by christianity. Honestly, if you follow the biblical account of things, then Christmas should fall around Halloween. That was the time of the census, which fell at the end of harvest season, so that taxation could be assessed. The Catholic church decided to move it to the end of December, as a way to lift the spirits of their congregation during the cold, harsh winter months. I won't post the actual verse here, because I do not to offend anyone's religious beliefs. All you have to do is read in the Bible about the birth of Jesus, to see what I mean.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

SOME body SOME where has already written these letters to mayors, school principals & PTOs...where are they? I'd like to download a few to save my brain from reinventing the wheel. Anyone know of a city/school that was "banning" Halloween & the townfolk revolted and had it reinstated?


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

The Hallowienies are slowly taking over. Granted, it is in California, and who outside of California really cares about California? But still, it's only a metter of time before the Hallowienies* seep into other cultures and kill Halloween for us all.


*Hallowienie(s)- A person who doesn't celebrate Halloween to the point of ruining it for others. Emphasis on the "Wienie" portion of the name given.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I've been to SF many times and...well, if I can't say anything nice, I shouldn't say anything at all...except...that's Nancy Pelosi 's domain...enough said! Yes, fruits & nuts all!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I know it's hard, but please keep politics out of the discussion.  thx


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

madmomma said:


> I've been to SF many times and...well, if I can't say anything nice, I shouldn't say anything at all...except...that's Nancy Pelosi 's domain...enough said! Yes, fruits & nuts all!


You'd think Pelosi would love Halloween!

The one day of the year she can ride her broomstick and eat children and not stand out!


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

I think that people should keep the bigotry off the forum. Who are we to judge when we ourselves are always being judged? Fruits and Nuts? How about poeple who call us freaks just because we love Halloween.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

I thought being called a Freak was a good thing...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I say we kidnap the Sandy Claws and throw away the key until they give us Halloween back!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I never went to any organized Halloween events in my town or city when I was a kid. Maybe a private party, cub scout costume contest etc... ToTing was the big deal. 
It doesn't surprise me that the A-holes in SF would cancel things though. 
As long as we keep doing what we are doing we will keep this Holiday alive and kicking. 
Spread the sickness my fiends.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Terrormaster said:


> I think one or more of us should put together a Halloween Awareness site that has all the specifics, facts, myths (busted of course), references, etc. Then go crazy on all the social media sites like Facebook, Myspace, and Twitter (to name a few). Then start campaigns that are pro Halloween, put flyers on cars in parking lots, etc.


I'll join you in that effort.
That sounds like a great idea!
Love it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Terrormaster said:


> I think one or more of us should put together a Halloween Awareness site that has all the specifics, facts, myths (busted of course), references, etc. Then go crazy on all the social media sites like Facebook, Myspace, and Twitter (to name a few). Then start campaigns that are pro Halloween, put flyers on cars in parking lots, etc.


I love Halloween, but please - no flyers on my car. The windshield wipers just don't seem to work well when there's a flyer stuck in them:googly::jol:


----------

